# cant afford lawyer



## tm4me (Feb 17, 2011)

What do I do after 18 yrs there is no money but he has someone that he is going to borrow money to get his own lawyer. I have not worked nor do I have any career training..


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

tm4me said:


> What do I do after 18 yrs there is no money but he has someone that he is going to borrow money to get his own lawyer. I have not worked nor do I have any career training..


We have Legal Aid in Australia, maybe something similar where you are ?


----------



## tm4me (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks I will look into that..the biggest mistake of my life was not getting some kind of training.


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

tm4me said:


> Thanks I will look into that..the biggest mistake of my life was not getting some kind of training.


I know what you mean !!


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi,

You may want to contact the state bar association in your state. They should have a list of lawyers who take pro-bono work. Also, a friend gave me this link to a law forum. FreeAdvice Legal Forum . Perhaps someone on there could be of help.


----------

